# Undercover police officer arrested forselling drugsto another undercover officer



## CougarKing (22 Jul 2009)

;D



> http://www2.statesville.com/content/2009/jul/15/arrest-mix--raises-questions/news-local/
> 
> An undercover Iredell County Sheriff's Office deputy recently purchased drugs from undercover Statesville police officers, raising questions about communications between the two agencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

Imagine if it had been a prostitution ring?


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jul 2009)

opcorn:
Sooo, who gets to arrest who ???
The UC seller or the UC buyer ??? 
:blotto:


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2009)

According to the article, it was the seller (from the County Sheriff's narcotics unit) who was arrested as the state police called the Sheriff's dept and were told there was no one undercover.   :


----------

